# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Huid, cellulitis of oedeem

## FRANCOIS580

*Huid: cellulitis of oedeem 
*
Onze huid en huidverzorging ligt erg gevoelig, vooral bij vrouwen maar nu ook steeds meer bij mannen. Een probleem waar vele vrouwen mee kampen is ongetwijfeld cellulitis. Nochtans is de juiste diagnose niet ze gemakkelijk te stellen. Cellulitis wordt immers dikwijls verward met oedeem en cellulite. Wat is nu precies het verschil tussen beiden, hoe herken je het verschil tussen cellulitis en oedeem en wat is er tegen te beginnen?

Cellulitis ontstaat door het verslappen, dunner en zwakker worden van het bindweefsel van je huid.Cellulitis of sinaasappelhuid is een onderhuidse ophoping van vetweefsel tussen de callogeenbanden van je huid, en komt hoofdzakelijk voor op dijen en billen. Wetenschappers stellen dat het vrouwelijk hormoon oestrogeen daarbij een hoofdrol speelt. Cellulitis is erg vervelend, maar geen ziekt(e), het strookt nu eenmaal niet met ons schoonheidsideaal waardoor er extra veel aandacht wordt aan gegeven, niet in het minst door de cosmetische industrie die er uiteraard (veel) geld in ziet.

*Vrouwen met hoger vetpercentage*
Cellulitis is een complete vrouwenaangelegenheid als gevolg van het feit dat vrouwen een hogere vetophoping hebben rond dijen en billen. Ruim tachtig procent van alle vrouwen heeft met cellulitis te kampen of zal er in de toekomst mee te maken krijgen. Laat cellulitis dan geen ziekte zijn, het bezorgt vrouwen niettemin heel wat onzekerheid en frustraties waar de schoonheidsindustrie handig gebruik van maakt. Vrouwen zijn immers steeds op zoek naar middelen die ze van hun sinaasappelhuid definitief moeten verlossen.

*Strijd tegen cellulitis*
Cellulitis en oedeem hebben één belangrijk ding gemeen: hun behandelingen zijn peperduur en de resultaten zeker niet in verhouding.

•Extra beweging: zorgt voor een betere bloedcirculatie wat een positieve invloed heeft op onderhuidse vetophoping. Wandelen, fietsen, joggen, zwemmen... dragen een voor ene hun steentje bij tot een zichtbare verbetering van je cellulitis.
•Endermologie: is een behandeling die door de schoonheidsspecialiste wordt uitgevoerd en eveneens voor een betere bloeddoorstroming zorgt.
•Zalfjes: de schoonheidsindustrie biedt een ganse reeks zalfjes,balsems en crèmes tegen cellulitis, het ene al wat doeltreffender dan het andere, maar allen even duur

*Cellulitis en cellulite niet hetzelfde*
Cellulitis is lang niet hetzelfde dan... cellulite. Dit laatste betreft een onderhuidse ontsteking van het bindweefsel en wordt veroorzaakt door een bacterie. De symptomen van cellulite zijn een rode verkleuring van je huid gecombineerd met (hoge) koorts. In tegenstelling tot cellulitis, gaat het hier wél om een ziekte die met antibiotica zal bestreden worden.

*Ophoping van vocht*
In tegenstelling tot cellulitis waar het gaat om onderhuidse vetophoping, is oedeem de onderhuidse ophoping.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## Maria255

Cellulite Tabletten - cellinea.nl Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt om dit met ons te willen delen Maria!

----------

